# Headphone set pick!



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey guys

So am in the market for a good headphone set but is really difficult for me to pick one.

I heard about Audio Technica or Sennheiser.

I don't want them to be very expensive.
They gonna be used for late night music (music lover here  and for online gaming. Am using Skype while gaming so microphone is a question? Or shall i use my sound card's mic or webcams one?

I once had beats PRO and the quality was amazing but they were expensive..also am sure i can find a set as equal and cheaper.

Let me know your suggestions


----------



## n8dotcom (Jun 3, 2015)

It's going to depend on how much you are willing to spend. Do you need gaming headphones with a mic or just headphones?


----------



## kn00tcn (Jun 3, 2015)

well i got a sennheiser hd439 a few years ago for $50 (regular $100) & it's been great after burning in, music4lyfe 

if you're already set up for speaking & nobody is complaining, then you probably dont have to limit your options to headsets

what is the actual budget? $100? $150? $200 absolute limit with mic? not wireless of course


----------



## n8dotcom (Jun 4, 2015)

@kn00tcn, yeah I'm trying to figure out what he wants. I'm a headphone junky. I have headphones from $400 to about a little over $100. If he knows what his budget is, I can give him some ideas.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sorry guys that i didn't mentioned my budget. Well i found the Audio Technica M50X for 105 pounds and is not that bad. Am willing to spend a bit more than that to be honest but am sure i have a lot of options at this price?


----------



## n8dotcom (Jun 4, 2015)

The M50X aren't bad at all. What type of music do you prefer?


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 4, 2015)

All kinds of music basically. Will be the M50X good for gaming too?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 4, 2015)

I have the ATH-M50RD i purchased last summer and i use them for gaming and audio, they ain't made for bass but they do rock my glasses if i tune a little on my Asus ThunderFX and put on a good bass number.

But these are the best most great sound i have had out of all my headphones i used the past 5 yrs or so, i do like good quality sound so i will buy these headphones again any day


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 4, 2015)

the M50x is very good for its price,
I have the predecessor, which is the M50, served me well for at least 3 years before I upgraded it to HD600s
rock solid, sounds good, and durable


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tbh i like a good bass on headphones. Beats had an amazing bass sound out of the box but am not going there again.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 4, 2015)

ConstDinoC7 said:


> Tbh i like a good bass on headphones. Beats had an amazing bass sound out of the box but am not going there again.



Beats ain't worth it, they cost like 10 bucks to produce and u buy 100 times more and they sound like junk tbh.

Ik that Audio-technia's design ain't as stylish but i would any day rather prefer good audio quality than design.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 4, 2015)

I like Audio Technica's M50X design tbh 

Are the Sennheiser PC350 better than AT in both music and gaming?


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 5, 2015)

Did anyone use or own the Sennheiser Momentum? Are they any better for audiophile and gaming?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 5, 2015)

ConstDinoC7 said:


> Did anyone use or own the Sennheiser Momentum? Are they any better for audiophile and gaming?



if you have a budget anywhere near £349

http://www.oppodigital.co.uk/ecommerce/product/pm-3-planar-magnetic-headphones.aspx

a closed back headphone with a deep bass response and good midrange is rare. typically these headphones have recessed mids or the treble is too bright.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 5, 2015)

Way out of my budget


----------



## mayvanphonggiatot (Jun 6, 2015)

ConstDinoC7 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So am in the market for a good headphone set but is really difficult for me to pick one.
> 
> ...


http://lengoc.vn


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if the ATH-M50X are bassy or have a flat bass? I need a bass similar to my old Beats PRO or better and to be used for occasional gaming as am more an audiophile person


----------



## claylomax (Jun 6, 2015)

ConstDinoC7 said:


> Does anyone know if the ATH-M50X are bassy or have a flat bass? I need a bass similar to my old Beats PRO or better and to be used for occasional gaming as am more an audiophile person



They're allright:

http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 6, 2015)

M50X costs 100 pounds on Amazon. Anything better for 150 pounds if is possible? For audiophile and some gaming?


----------



## claylomax (Jun 6, 2015)

I got the AKG K550 last month for £99; they were £250 when released two years ago I think. Also consider Audio Technica AD series; they're open, great for music at home and gaming, they don't have much bass but they're very comfortable. Check out this website: 

http://www.accessoryjack.com/headphones.html?cat=55&manufacturer=169


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 9, 2015)

Sony's XB line has loads of bass. I have in my collection of headphones the XB700 model. It pumps bass like no other. But on hot days it can get a bit...well hot to wear.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

I think ill just go with Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 and hope that will be what i need for bass and everything. Anyone owns them?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 9, 2015)

I recommend these to everyone I can. Best headphones ive ever bought. Sound is great. I use for tv shows, games, and music.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 12, 2015)

So guys i just received my Momentum 2.0. Well the mids are fantastic the treble is okay but bass ruins EVERYTHING. I can hear the bass cracking and headphones won't handle even 75% of PC'S volume.
Headphones are hooked up on SBZ.

Anyone can suggest a more punchy and deep bass headphone? (like beats bass for example)?


----------



## rooivalk (Jun 12, 2015)

Sennheiser Urbanite? Never try it myself, but I heard it's good and specialized in bass region. 
Considering it's basically a competitor of Beats and catering the same consumers, the sound signature probably much closer to what you want than Momentum (Momentum is never famous for its bass)

From what I have ever tried, I like Philips Fidelio X2 and the classic choice for everyone in the last 25 years: Sennheiser HD25. Both are punchy and deep in my opinion.
Try it for yourself though as my ears aren't great to begin with.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ill send those back and give a try on V-Moda M100's to see how they are. If not ill just go back to Beats where sound quality was balanced and bass was amazing but the only thing with Beats is the price


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 15, 2015)

I doubt very much Beats are balanced 

Bass heavy headphones are often slow and have a recessed midrange (voices sound distant). it's a lot harder to engineer a closed back headphone than open back.

Audeze headphones have the best bass period. the bass is bottomless, fast and punchy. Audeze EL-8 is probably out of your price range hehe

you should look at the Philips Fidelio X2.


----------



## MaximusE (Jun 15, 2015)

Fact is i was really happy with the performance of Beats.

On the other hand Fidelios look awesome but they are open back :/


----------



## n8dotcom (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm a headphone junkie so I don't might spending the money on a great set of cans. The Audeze EL-8 are great @BumbleBee. In the last couple of months though, I've been using the Blue Mo-Fi headphones, for music and gaming. I absolutely love the sounds. You don't even have to turn on the amp. I game without the amp and it's wonderfully balanced, but when I go to the gym and turn on the amp, the sounds go to another level of beautiful music. It brings back that analog bass. The price is lower than the Audeze EL-8 but they're still not cheap.


----------



## Bansaku (Jun 15, 2015)

As a Head-phone junkie, owning numerous pairs that out-cost a hi-end GPU, my recommendation would be either the Sennheiser HD558 or the HD598. There may be more expensive headphones, but none come close to their performance to price ratio. My 2 cents.


----------



## n8dotcom (Jun 15, 2015)

Bansaku said:


> As a Head-phone junkie, owning numerous pairs that out-cost a hi-end GPU, my recommendation would be either the Sennheiser HD558 or the HD598. There may be more expensive headphones, but none come close to their performance to price ratio. My 2 cents.



True.

I actually own the HD558's and the HD598's. The HD558's have a little more bass than the HD598's but the HD598's sound a little more natural, even though they both sound natural. The cords for the Sennheisers are really long. Not good for going out.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 16, 2015)

Just buy Beats and be done. You already know you love them and that is all that matters right? It's not your fault that you haven't heard anything better is it?


----------



## n8dotcom (Jun 16, 2015)

WhiteNoise said:


> Just buy Beats and be done. You already know you love them and that is all that matters right? It's not your fault that you haven't heard anything better is it?



LoL

I have some Beats too. They are great and they are lightweight, which is key, but I think the Mo-Fi's beats them in sound. They're a little heavier though. I don't game with my Beats either.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 17, 2015)

Am testing V-Moda at the moment. Much much better bass than Momentum's really good sound stage but the Momentum's had a clearer not that deep sound.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 20, 2015)

So guys an update..Am sending V-Modas back because i want to try something more comfortable to the ear and more bulky. V-Modas sound is perfect but hurts my ears after 30 min of usage. I know the available XL cushions but i won't bother.

Am between Sennheiser HD8 and Fidelio X2 although Fidelios are open back.

Anyone can suggest similar or better sound to V-Modas but more comfortable and a bit bulky?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2015)

I read somewhere the clamping force on the HD DJ line by Sennheiser is kinda rough. nothing about those headphones look comfortable at all.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 20, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> I read somewhere the clamping force on the HD DJ line by Sennheiser is kinda rough. nothing about those headphones look comfortable at all.


What about Fidelios X2? Can a open back headphone beat a closed back headphone on the bass? Or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 20, 2015)

You dont wanna spend a lot? but you want good sound? Superlux hd668b xd 56ohm 10 to 30khz for only 30$ and with the rest of the budget get an amp/dac .
The mic you can buy a Modmic and you can be ok xd .
The only thing to do with the superlux is buy new earpads like the ones for the akg 240 or similar because the only bad thing about the superlux is the earpads xd


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Budget is around 300 euros.

V-Modas costed me 280 so they going back 

Can anyone suggest similar sound to V-Modas but more comfortable? I don't care for portability


----------



## Rowsol (Jun 20, 2015)

Guys, he wants bass phones.  668b isn't even close.

The m50's have good bass and relatively good comfort from what I've read.  m100's are one of the best bass headphones on the market so you're going to have a hard time finding a pair with sound quality as good.  You can try the HiFiMan HE-400.  I hear they have good bass.

The Sony XB (extra bass) series is pretty cheap.  You could try one of them.

Here's a useful site to see headphone responses.  http://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph

I put 4 headphones you might like for comparison to see how they compare.  http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCo...]=3651&graphID[]=4313&graphID[]=1193&scale=30


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 20, 2015)

Rowsol said:


> Guys, he wants bass phones.  668b isn't even close.
> 
> The m50's have good bass and relatively good comfort from what I've read.  The only way you're getting bass similar to the m100s is to get a planar magnetic headphone.  Try the HiFiMan HE-400.
> 
> ...



I tested Momentum's 2.0 and V-Modas M100 so far now. Momentum's had better clearer sound stage but bass was less than ok. V-Modas have good sound stage not good as Momentum's but amazing bass. Also Momentum's were 100 times more comfortable than V-Modas..

Am thinking of going for the Sennheiser HD8 DJ but am not sure if the bass will be as good as V-Modas and also have a good sound stage at the same time? Am sure they are comfy tho.


----------



## Rowsol (Jun 21, 2015)

Those HD8s look good.  Expensive, but good.  The m50s are probably a lot cheaper than those HD8s and probably sound similar.  According to the frequency chart, they are similar to m100s, surprisingly.  You should try them first.  Maybe save yourself some money.


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Jun 21, 2015)

That's what i first notice when i was comparing these two on the bass but everyone keeps saying that M100's have more bass and more punchy than M50's. HD8 cost about the same on Amazon actually as M100's.

I want to give M50's a try but i don't want to be disaapointed on bass levels and quantity  Comfort is sure better than M100's


----------

